

The Allegory of Treo - laujen
http://www.asymco.com/2011/03/11/the-allegory-of-treo/

======
laujen
I'm blown away by this. I lived through those days as a Windows Mobile and
Palm developer and had this weird feeling of deja-vu when the Nokia-MS news
broke. Now I know why!

